# mount ZFS pool after fresh installation



## SIFE (Apr 20, 2010)

hi there ,i have a disk with ZFS pool i want to mount it after fresh installation of FreeBSD .


----------



## vermaden (Apr 20, 2010)

```
# zpool import 
# zpool import $YOUR_POOL
```


----------



## wonslung (Apr 23, 2010)

you may have to use 

```
zpool import -f POOLNAME
```

if the pool wasn't exported.


----------



## SIFE (May 2, 2010)

my problem solved .


----------



## olav (May 3, 2010)

Im wondering a bit about this also, currently I run the freebsd os with UFS on a standalone harddisk. One day this harddisk will maybe completely crash and I can't to anything than to replace this harddisk and reinstall FreeBSD.

I named my zfs pool /tank

So after the reinstallation and setup of zfs, all I do is to write
`$ zpool import -f /tank` ?


----------

